
Cardboard Camera – Free App to Create 3D Virtual Reality Photos by Google - Garbage
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.vr.cyclops
======
mark_l_watson
I just tried it - works fairly well but the 3D images could be clearer

------
shehabhamad
(still) VR for the masses!

------
brunorsini
It works amazingly well!

